# Yes Another Winterization Question



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

For you folks who live in the colder climates when do winterize your trailers. Like I mentioned in other posts I would like to get out at least once more even thought about going out on the thanksgiving long weekend. For you Americans that is in early October for us canucks.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well bridge bandit it all depends on you and when you want to put it to bed for the winter
The only thing you have to watch out for is the cold weather with the water freezing
The lastest we ever camped was Nov hereand only had trouble with the water freezing at the spigot from the ground
Like I said only youcan decide when

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like Hootbob said, I usually will winterize shortly after my last trip of the year. This year that will be in late October, so I will most likely be winterized by the first week of November, depending on my schedule, and the weather.

Takes me about an hour to do everything.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Like Hootbob said, I usually will winterize shortly after my last trip of the year. This year that will be in late October, so I will most likely be winterized by the first week of November, depending on my schedule, and the weather.
> 
> Takes me about an hour to do everything.
> 
> Tim


Hey Tim, wanna come do Puff when you're done with your's? Feels like I've been HERE forever....but this will be our 1st adventure into winterizing.

The other consideration re: 'when to do the W' is where  you can take the TT how late into the year. Driveway camping is always an option....but NH CGs are generally closed
by end of October (with a few year 'round options available).

Weather is just too unpredictable here. The Miata gets put up in Oct. and the TT will too. We can easily have road ice in Oct. and I have NO interest there. We'll be going to PA for the end of October Rally....we could well be pushing the limits on the trip home.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We normally don't winterize until it drops below 70 here in mid january for two weeks... LOL

(come on -- everyone expected me to say that !!!)


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

THANKS GHOSTY!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We always winterize after Thanksgiving---which is our last trip....but last year we had a few cold nights but no major problem.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> We normally don't winterize until it drops below 70 here in mid january for two weeks... LOL
> 
> (come on -- everyone expected me to say that !!!)


Now Ghosty, be nice. Rememebr last December it dropped into the low 20's around here. I actually winterized (sorta)..e.g. drained the lines.

Of course I de-winterized three days later once we thawed out.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> We normally don't winterize until it drops below 70 here in mid january for two weeks... LOL
> 
> (come on -- everyone expected me to say that !!!)


and we would certainly have questioned your where-abouts if you had not


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Speaking of winterizing How much antifreeze does our tt hold last year I put in way to much








Do I just need a couple of gallons?

Willie


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We used a gallon but bypassed the water heater and installed a kit at the pump---think I'll used 2 gallons this year though.It doesn't take much.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You should be able to use 2 gallons with a 23. I am planning on buying 3 for my 31 just in case. ( It won t go bad to use next year if you do not use it) Don t forget the traps and the outside shower


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks John but to think that I have to winterize in another month
really Bites









Willie


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

bridge bandit said:


> THANKS GHOSTY!!




Ditto, The nerve of some people!! Sheesh!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> We normally don't winterize until it drops below 70 here in mid january for two weeks... LOL
> 
> (come on -- everyone expected me to say that !!!)


This is true, we do wait for your warm, hot weather comments









But I do remember a certain Texas resident asking us how to winterize last year because it was getting below freezing for a few nights









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty that wasn't nice. But you sure do not here us northern folks complaining about the heat









I will winterize my trailer late Oct no later than the 1st week of Nov. This year will be after my last rally. The only thing you really need to get done is the plumbing system. The rest can be done in cooler weather.

Thor


----------

